# Übungsaufgabe Klausurnoten



## mazze3333 (1. Jul 2015)

Hallo an alle,

habe dieses Semster mit Programmieren 1. angefangen und bräuchte bitte Hilfe bei einer Übungsaufgabe.


Die Aufgabe lautet wie folgt:

Übung 6.2 KlausurnotenIn den Allgemeine Bestimmungen für Bachelorprüfungsordnungen2ist in Ÿ 6 dieBewertung der Leistungen geregelt. Verwenden Sie die FormelN = 4 − 3 ∗ (P − 50)/45 95 ≥ P ≥ 50zur Berechnung den Note N bei P erzielten Prozent. Werte außerhalb des angegebenenBereichs sind sind einheitlich 1,0 beziehungsweise 5,0. Implementieren Sie auf dieser Basis eine Methoden, um aus einer Prozentzahl die Note zu berechnen.Die Methode soll einen int-Wert mit den Prozenten als Zahl zwischen 0 und 100als Parameter erhalten und die Note als double-Wert zurückgeben. Die Rundungauf eine Nachkommastelle ist nicht notwendig.Testen Sie die Methode, indem Sie in einer Schleife die Prozentzahlen von0 bis 100 durchgehen und das Ergebnis der Methode ausgeben (gerne auch mitPlotter).Schreiben Sie eine javadoc-Dokumentation für die Klasse und die Methode(n).Als Vorlage können Sie die von BlueJ angelegten Muster verwenden. In BlueJwechseln Sie mitToolsToogle Documentation View Strg+Jin die Dokumentationsansicht und zurück.


Mein Code sieht wie folgt aus:


```
import java.util.*;

/**
 *
 * @mazze3333
 */
public class KlausurNote {
    public double berechneNote(int prozent) {
        double note = 0;

        if (prozent > 95 && prozent <= 100) {
            System.out.println("Ihre Note ist 1.0");
        } else if (prozent < 50 && prozent >= 0) {
            System.out.println("Ihre Note ist 5.0");
        } else if (prozent >= 50 && prozent <= 95) {
            note = 4 - 3 * ((double) prozent - 50) / 45;
            System.out.println("Ihre Note ist " + note);
        } else {
            System.out.println("Überprüfen Sie ihre Eingabe. "
                    + "Ihr Punktzahl muss zwischen 0 und 100 liegen.");
        }
        return note;
    }

    public static void ausgabeNote() {
        Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
        System.out.print("Wie viel Prozent haben Sie erzielt?");
        System.out.println("");
        int prozent = sc.nextInt();
        
        KlausurNote x = new KlausurNote();
        
        x.berechneNote(prozent);
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        ausgabeNote();
    }
}
```


Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank mazze3333


----------



## jupper (1. Jul 2015)

Hallo,

1. Poste bitte deinen Code in Java Tags, damit ist er deutlich lesbarer.
2. Was ist denn deine Frage?


----------

